# Elderberry 2



## ffemt128 (Aug 19, 2010)

Going to be starting another batch of elderberry this weekend. I will be steaming the berries to extract the juice. I'll likely be using the recipe Wade had previously posted as it is similar to the one friends of mine use. Wade indicated he used water in place of the Welch's juice. I will likely be doing the same or reducing the amount of Welch's. I will have 20-22 lbs of berries as I'll be doing a 6 gallon recipe. Obviously I'll be increasing where necessary due to the increase in quantity. Here is the proposed recipe;



> Ingredients:
> 
> 15 Pounds Fresh Elderberries
> 2 Gallons Water
> ...



Wish me luck.


----------



## BobF (Aug 19, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Wish me luck.


 
Good luck!

I'm collecting elderberries now. My goal is 3 x 6g - 54 to 60# total. I made a 3#/g batch last year that is awesome, so I'll likely stick with juice from 3#/g.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 19, 2010)

BobF said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I'm collecting elderberries now. My goal is 3 x 6g - 54 to 60# total. I made a 3#/g batch last year that is awesome, so I'll likely stick with juice from 3#/g.



I think I have about 62 lbs in the freezer now. Berries in my immediate area seem to be done. May switch to picking choke cherries.

What recipe did you use. I'm looking for different recipes and will be trying different variations with the remaining berries.


----------



## BobF (Aug 19, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I think I have about 62 lbs in the freezer now. Berries in my immediate area seem to be done. May switch to picking choke cherries.
> 
> What recipe did you use. I'm looking for different recipes and will be trying different variations with the remaining berries.


 
3g batch:
10# elderberries
sugar to SG=1095
acid blend to .65
3 tsp nutrient
2 tsp pectic enzyme
K1V1116

Berries in bag in primary, mash, cover with boiling water
When cool, add remaining water, pectic enzyme and sulfite

Next AM
Start yeast rehydration
Add sugar to target SG, adjust acid with blend
Add ~4oz must to yeast, wait a couple of hours
Add ~4oz must to yeast, wait a couple of hours
Stir must vigorously to incorporate o2, pitch yeast & stir

After 3 days, remove bag and let drain without squeezing
Add drippings back to primary

When ferment slows, rack to carboy and side bottle*

*I intentionally make a bit more must so I have some top-up wine on the side. I shoot for 1/2g on the side.

At 4mos time in the carboy, I racked and added med toast American Oak chips in a nylon bag. I left the chips in for 2-1/2 months. 

If you decide to oak, which is very good with elderberry, you'll have to figure out how much, what type and how long to suit your own tastes.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 19, 2010)

BobF said:


> *I intentionally make a bit more must so I have some top-up wine on the side. I shoot for 1/2g on the side.



I generally try to do this also. Always a good plan with fruit wines...


----------



## JasonH (Aug 19, 2010)

Good luck! I'm definitely going to try a batch next year.


----------



## BobF (Aug 19, 2010)

JasonH said:


> Good luck! I'm definitely going to try a batch next year.


 
NEXT year? There are stills thousands of pounds of elderberries out there waiting to be discovered, harvested, processed and fermented - THIS year!!!


----------



## JasonH (Aug 19, 2010)

BobF said:


> NEXT year? There are stills thousands of pounds of elderberries out there waiting to be discovered, harvested, processed and fermented - THIS year!!!



That sounds like a lot of work! Fortunately, I have enough fruit to keep me busy into winter. I like to plan ahead.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 20, 2010)

I steamed 20 lbs of berries today. That got me 2 full gallong jugs of juice. I added one camden tablet per gallon since I will not be able to start this until tomorrow.


----------



## BobF (Aug 21, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I steamed 20 lbs of berries today. That got me 2 full gallong jugs of juice. I added one camden tablet per gallon since I will not be able to start this until tomorrow.


 
Excellent!!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 21, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I generally try to do this also. Always a good plan with fruit wines...



seems like this is a key thing...i'm learning


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Aug 21, 2010)

*I intentionally make a bit more must so I have some top-up wine on the side. I shoot for 1/2g on the side.

Yes! Yes! Yes! Hindsight is 100% isn't it. I wish I would have saved some top-up with this Mango as it is going to need a lot! 

Mark


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 24, 2010)

I picked up 4 gallons of spring water for the elderberry since we were PAWC was having issues the past few days. I ended up adding 12 lbs of sugar to get to 1.084 sg and 60 grams of acid blend brought me to about .6% I'll check that again later just to make sure. Unfortunately I didn't write down my initial acid %. 

Pitched the yeast this evening and it looks to be starting already.


----------



## BobF (Aug 25, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I picked up 4 gallons of spring water for the elderberry since we were PAWC was having issues the past few days. I ended up adding 12 lbs of sugar to get to 1.084 sg and 60 grams of acid blend brought me to about .6% I'll check that again later just to make sure. Unfortunately I didn't write down my initial acid %.
> 
> Pitched the yeast this evening and it looks to be starting already.


 
What is your recipe?

My elderbarry must, at 3#/g, usually tests no higher than .2


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 25, 2010)

BobF said:


> What is your recipe?
> 
> My elderbarry must, at 3#/g, usually tests no higher than .2



I used pretty much the recipe I posted here. I checked everything added my acid based on wine calc. I know my first batch took a fair amount of acid. I believe it was close to 40 gr. I did add the grape juice conventrate.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 29, 2010)

I checked the sg of this batch of elderberry last night. Sg was at 1.002. Time to transfer to a carboy. Looks like today will be a racking day for several things.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 4, 2010)

This batch of Eldedrberry is clearing nicely. I would say about 3/4 of the 6 gallon carboy is a nice dark color already. The first 3 gallon batch I can see through with a red-dot. Very clear with little sediment after initial racking. It tasted wonderful. This one smells great. Haven't snuck a taste yet.

Looking good so far.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fermentation has stopped, I checked sg this am it was .988. I added sorbate and kmeta. Re-check of acid done twice to ensure I was correct revealed an acid level of .45%. I want a target of .60-.65. At .65 wine cals states I need to add 129 grams of blend. Will adjust accordingly in small amounts ofer the next couple days.


----------



## BobF (Sep 17, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Fermentation has stopped, I checked sg this am it was .988. I added sorbate and kmeta. Re-check of acid done twice to ensure I was correct revealed an acid level of .45%. I want a target of .60-.65. At .65 wine cals states I need to add 129 grams of blend. Will adjust accordingly in small amounts ofer the next couple days.


 
Before you start adding acid, you might want to check out a thread at the other place. Cracked and some others discuss additions of blend, straight citric and straight tartaric.


----------



## Luc (Sep 17, 2010)

BobF said:


> Before you start adding acid, you might want to check out a thread at the other place. Cracked and some others discuss additions of blend, straight citric and straight tartaric.



I you DO need to add acid I suggestb you use plain tartaric.

Citric acid or a blen with citric in it will give the elderberry wine some freshness that is mnot suitable for this wine.
Elderberry is like a grand port when made right.

Remember elderberries are very tannic so maybe no adjustment of the acidity is needed. I never do......

Take a look at my recipe here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/08/scroll-down-for-english-version-ik-had.html

Luc


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 17, 2010)

Luc, we make elderberry in several different ways and each tastes different, a fresh berry taste is great, as is the old standard 3lb/gal wine. Just like grapes, you can make it so many different ways. 

ps - we have been using your float the unripe berries out of a bucket with cold water to very good effect, we even made a youtube video of them floating out of the bucket to help people make elderberry wines. So thanks for the tip.

Crackedcork




Luc said:


> I you DO need to add acid I suggestb you use plain tartaric.
> 
> Citric acid or a blen with citric in it will give the elderberry wine some freshness that is mnot suitable for this wine.
> Elderberry is like a grand port when made right.
> ...


----------

